

GrabDuck – bookmarking service that offers full text search on your bookmarks - grabduck
http://grabduck.com/demo

======
bobajeff
This is a pretty good idea. I'd like browsers to do this for history,
bookmarks and open tabs. They already do to an extent but I want them to
really be indexing the content of the page not just the title or URL.

~~~
nwrk
@bobajeff have a look [http://fetching.io/](http://fetching.io/)

